# Kahr CM9 holster?



## snatiep (Dec 21, 2011)

Hello Everyone!

I'm looking at buying the Tagua Open Top Leather Belt holster for my newly acquired Kahr CM9:  <script type="text

They state they only have that holster for the Kahr PM series pistol. Will my CM9 also fit into the PM holster?

Thank you very much for your help!

Nate


----------



## forestranger (Jan 20, 2008)

Should fit. I think they same size.


----------



## Reaper71 (Aug 14, 2012)

they are the same. should fit...


----------



## Charliefox (Dec 10, 2011)

Should fit just fine. I've gotten a couple for mine and I haven't had any issues. Tagua makes a great product, you'll like them!


----------

